# Tamron Announces the 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2017)

```
<em>Compact, high-performance lens boasts the largest focal length range in its class</em></p>
<p><strong>10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD (Model B023)</strong></p>
<p><em>February 6, 2017, Commack, NY</em> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD (Model B023), a new ultra-wideangle zoom lens for APS-C DSLR cameras. The lens is expected to be available in the U.S. this Spring at $499.</p>
<p>Model B023 is a wideangle zoom lens that covers an exceptionally large range—the largest focal length range in its class<sup class="green">1</sup> (35mm equivalent is 16mm to 37mm). The lens is ideal for street photography, landscapes, group photos and casual everyday scenes. In 2008, Tamron launched the SP AF 10-24mm F/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical [IF] (Model B001) that provided an unprecedented focal length range in its class. Building on that lens’s popularity, the successor Model B023 has improved optical performance and new features. It embodies Tamron’s most advanced technologies, including the VC (Vibration Compensation) system, Moisture-Resistant Construction and Fluorine Coating, and the first implementation of Tamron’s new HLD (High/Low torque modulated Drive). Additionally, the Model B023 has a refreshing new design derived from the design of the new product lineup in the SP series.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28183 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161a.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161a-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161c.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161c-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161b.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/tam1161b-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<ol>
<li><strong>Inheriting the broadest focal length range in its class of ultra-wideangle zoom lenses</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The new Model B023 achieves a broad focal length range of 10-24mm, the largest range among ultra-wideangle zoom lenses for APS-C DSLR cameras. This is the 35mm equivalent of covering a very wideangle of view, from 16mm ultra-wideangle to 37mm semi-wideangle. A photographer can enjoy diverse wideangle expressions with just this one lens, from dynamic landscapes far beyond the normal human field of vision to simple, casual snapshots.</p>
<ol start="2">
<li><strong>Improved optical performance across the entire zoom range</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The optical design of the new Model B023 consists of 16 lens elements in 11 groups. Special lens elements are utilized in an optimum configuration of one LD (Low Dispersion) lens element, one XLD glass element, one molded glass aspherical element, and one hybrid aspherical lens. While curbing an increase in the size of the optical system, the new lens very effectively compensates for a wide variety of aberrations in the entire zoom range, including transverse chromatic aberration, comatic aberration and distortions that tend to become more prominent with a wideangle lens.</p>
<p>Tamron’s highly regarded BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating and the optical design paying close attention to internal reflections in the lens barrel also curb the effects of harmful light rays that tend to occur with a wideangle lens, achieving excellent resistance against ghosting and flare seen in backlighting situations.</p>
<ol start="3">
<li><strong>4-Stop Vibration Compensation that is especially useful in low light conditions</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>In response to the requests of many customers who have asked the company to equip a wideangle lens with image stabilization, we have now installed Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation) on the new Model B023. Optimizing the actuator and the control algorithm has made it possible to incorporate the VC, while maintaining the compact design of the previous Model B001. The VC especially enhances the photographer’s freedom in handheld shooting at dusk or in a dimly lit room, and under other relatively low light conditions, as the mechanism proves particularly effective in the shooting conditions with slower shutter speeds.</p>
<ol start="4">
<li><strong>Equipped for the first time with the new HLD with outstanding driving power and stability</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>Tamron’s new HLD (High/Low torque modulated Drive) has been developed for use as the AF drive system for Model B023. With its outstanding driving power and stability, the HLD is capable of smoothly controlling the AF mechanism of the new Model B023 that is actually equipped with large focusing lens elements. When shooting in AF mode, the Full-time Manual Focus override allows you to instantly make fine focusing adjustments manually, without having to switch between modes.</p>
<ol start="5">
<li><strong>Compressed into a compact body with structural ingenuity</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>While enhancing image quality, adding new functions and substantially improving the basic performance, Model B023’s space-saving design has ensured an optimum configuration for components such as the VC and AF unit, thus successfully reducing overall length compared to the previous Model B001. The lightweight and compact body with outstanding ease of use will prove to be very well-balanced when attached to an APS-C DSLR camera.</p>
<ol start="6">
<li><strong>An even more user-friendly lens with Fluorine Coating and Moisture-Resistant Construction</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The front surface of the foremost lens element is coated with a protective fluorine compound that is water- and oil-repellant. The lens surface is easier to wipe clean and is less vulnerable to the damaging effects of dirt, dust, moisture and fingerprints, allowing for much easier maintenance. For greater protection when shooting outdoors, leak-proof seals throughout the lens barrel help protect your equipment.</p>
<ol start="7">
<li><strong>Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lenses</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses<sup class="green">2</sup>. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<ol start="8">
<li><strong>Compatible with TAMRON TAP-in Console</strong><strong><sup>TM</sup></strong><strong>, an optional accessory product</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>The optional TAP-in Console provides a USB connection to your personal computer, enabling you to easily update your lens’s firmware as well as customize features including fine adjustments to the AF and VC.</p>
<ol start="9">
<li><strong>External design placing importance on functionality and ease of use</strong></li>
</ol>
<p>While inheriting the design that makes use of a lot of organic curves and the delicately polished form down to fine details that characterize the SP lens series, the new Model B023 comes with a highly sophisticated design that also places much importance on the lens’s functionality and ease of use, featuring an overall form that faithfully encompasses the internal structures within, a slim Luminous Gold brand ring, the switch shape and the distance-scale window design.</p>
<p><span class="green">1. Among ultra-wideangle zoom lenses for APS-C DSLR cameras (As of January, 2017; Tamron)</span></p>
<p><span class="green">2. Available only with cameras compatible with the electromagnetic diaphragm (D3100, D3200, D3300, D3400, D5000, D5100, D5200, D5300, D5500, D5600, D7000, D7100, D7200, D300, D300s) (As of January, 2017; Tamron)</span></p>
<p><strong>Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD $499: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2kfkdAH">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://www.adorama.com/tm1024veos.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/tamron-10-24mm-f-3-5-4-5-di-ii-vc-hld-lens-canon.html?acc=3">MPEX*</a> (<em>Bonus <a href="https://mpex.com/peak-design-range-pouch-medium-charcoal.html?acc=3">Peak Design Range Pouch</a></em>)</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 7, 2017)

1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron finally going to get this right? 

Until then: thanks, not interested, keep it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 7, 2017)

Eagerly waiting for Dustin's review of 10-24mm lens. Looks promising as canons ultra wide zoom is showing signs of age already.


----------



## davidj (Feb 7, 2017)

I wonder how this would compare with the EF-M 11-22...


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 7, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> 1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron finally going to get this right?
> 
> Until then: thanks, not interested, keep it.



Are you actually going to post this in every tamron thread? Seriously?


----------



## rwvaughn (Feb 7, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Eagerly waiting for Dustin's review of 10-24mm lens. Looks promising as canons ultra wide zoom is showing signs of age already.



Tamron has come of age and it's recent successful lens releases have proven it has reached maturity. Dustin's reviews are indeed helpful, but Tamron's recent record is showing that buying their glass is no longer a crap shoot. I look forward to a hopeful impending refresh of the 24-70mm to match the new SP style. Can a 135mm prime be far off as well? Those two lenses are my wish list.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 7, 2017)

rwvaughn said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Eagerly waiting for Dustin's review of 10-24mm lens. Looks promising as canons ultra wide zoom is showing signs of age already.
> ...


Personally I am waiting for either Sigma or Tamron to introduce 180mm stabilized macro with USB dock compatibility and 60mm internally focusing macro for FF sensors.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 7, 2017)

ashmadux said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron finally going to get this right?
> ...



LOL thats what I was thinking also..


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 7, 2017)

IMHO,
10-24 is a great focal range for a UWA APS-C lens. The fact that it has image stabilization is also a huge selling point. Now also it has dust and moisture sealing.. If it performs as well or better then the current offerings from Canon and Nikon or even Tokina. Many will likely go for this lens. I am interested in it and will likely be picking up a copy myself soon as it comes to the Philippines.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 7, 2017)

ashmadux said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron finally going to get this right?
> ...



yes. potential buyers need to be aware of this issue. and i want Tamron to make their lenses *really right*, including correct zoom ring turn direction for the respective lens mount.

one way of achievong this objective is to make sure, that every search engine on the web lists "Tamron / Canon / zoom ring / issue". until they fix it.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 7, 2017)

Canon 10-18mm is elephant in the room. Other than build quality, Tamron seems to be similar to 10-18mm i.e., slow and OS. Unless it shows big improvement in IQ.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 7, 2017)

My sources say that this lens will have a level of performance similar to the 15-30 VC, which would be very impressive with a compact lens at this price point.

I hope that includes the coma performance, too.


----------



## pknight (Feb 7, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> My sources say that this lens will have a level of performance similar to the 15-30 VC, which would be very impressive with a compact lens at this price point.
> 
> I hope that includes the coma performance, too.



Coma is what I am interested in also. I have the aging EF-S 10-22, and while I generally like it, the coma distortion is very troublesome. I look forward to your review.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 7, 2017)

If the image quality is close to the EF-S 10-18mm, with aperture F3.5-4.5 this Tamron will be a good seller.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 7, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> Canon 10-18mm is elephant in the room. Other than build quality, Tamron seems to be similar to 10-18mm i.e., slow and OS. Unless it shows big improvement in IQ.



f/3.5-4.5 is in the middle range as far as APS-C UWA apertures go: we have

Tokina 11-20mm f/2.8 (and its 11-16mm predecessor)

Sigma 10-20mm f/3.5

Canon 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5
Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5

Sigma 8-16mm f/4.5-5.6
Canon 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 7, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> Canon 10-18mm is elephant in the room. Other than build quality, Tamron seems to be similar to 10-18mm i.e., slow and OS. Unless it shows big improvement in IQ.



1/2 stop slower wide open is not a big deal. If it was 1 stop slower then yea. But also take into account The Canon 10-18 is also f/4.5-5.6, just over 2/3rd slower then f/3.5 and no weather sealing.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 7, 2017)

Would never get this over the 10-18mm from Canon for that price.


----------



## mitchel2002 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nininini said:


> Would never get this over the 10-18mm from Canon for that price.


why not for a extra 200$ you get weather sealing bigger range and better optics?)


----------



## Nininini (Feb 7, 2017)

mitchel2002 said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Would never get this over the 10-18mm from Canon for that price.
> ...



A) Because there's a large chance it has focus problems.

B) Because I don't care about weather sealing, my Canon rebel body does not have weather sealing

C) Because $500 is a lot of money for me for camera gear, I prefer the $100-$300 STM range from Canon that guarantees me correct focus.

The whole reason I shoot Canon APS-C and not Fuji or Sony or Nikon, is because Canon APS-C lenses are far cheaper than the competition.

$500 is far above what Canon asks for APS-C lenses:

Canon 24mm stm $140
Canon 40mm stm $180
Canon 50mm stm $110
Canon 10-18 stm $270 
Cano 55-250 stm $170

with $500, Tamron is far above APS-C Canon lens prices, and considering the chronic focus problems of Tamron and Sigma, I'll pass

if tamron lenses didn't have focus problems, I might think differently


----------



## The Supplanter (Feb 8, 2017)

mitchel2002 said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > Would never get this over the 10-18mm from Canon for that price.
> ...



*@mitchel2002* - You'll have to ignore Miss Negative Nini's posts. All she complains about is price. Considering this expensive profession/hobby, I just don't get it. I've been trying to encourage her to find a new hobby.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 8, 2017)

PA_phoxerballzz said:


> mitchel2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



If I don't think a lens is worth $500, I don't think it's worth $500. If I don't want to spend $500 on a lens, then I don't want to spend $500 on a lens. Not everyone has money to throw at lenses, I enjoy my hobby, even with budget constrains, I've never been in debt and like to keep it that way. I don't need you to tell me what hobby I should pick. Kindly mind your own business.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 8, 2017)

Nininini said:


> PA_phoxerballzz said:
> 
> 
> > mitchel2002 said:
> ...



That's one heck of a comeback. Cheers to you.

I've had the 10-22 for 6 years, and it's one of my most used. Considering the still ridiculous current price of that lens as compared to the 10-18 (a so-so lens) and the EF-M 11-22 IS (highly regarded). I too would balk at paying 500 for this. I would also prefer it would a canon model, because I have zero patience for AF errors.


----------



## hubie (Feb 8, 2017)

ashmadux said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > 1001 features and yet zoomring is still turning wrong way. When is Tamron finally going to get this right?
> ...



That's what I thought. Like a mourning widow denunciating the odds that costed her beloved husband's life way back.... :
Yet I have to see how the AF performs... as I am planning on upgrading to FF within the next 1 to 3 years I doubt I will get another APS-C only lens... I am not 100% happy with my 10-18... very mixed performance at the edges regarding sharpness and contrast.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 8, 2017)

Nininini said:


> mitchel2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Nininini said:
> ...



+1 ... totally agree!

i also consider the lenses you listed as perfect value for money. got them all myself too, except 10-18. had the 10-22, now i have EF-M 11-22. 

i also consider 500 way top much for a rather "pedestrian" crop-only lens. and when iasked to pay 1000 or more its gotta be stunningly good ... on an FF sensor. happy with my ef 24-70 ii and 70-200 ii. but would never pay fuji XF prices ir sony/zeiss prices for crop lenses. just not worth it. even less so for third party stuff like tamron and sigma, with non-licensed, reverse engineered AF system, fakibg some old canon lens' ID. no trust in that kind of approach. and then asking 500 or more ... no way!


----------



## mitchel2002 (Feb 8, 2017)

people tend to jump to conclusions way to fast how are you so sure it will have focus problems?
lets wait and see what the iq is like and how the af performs and then judge if 500$ is a fair price
and btw dont say that canon apsc lenses are so cheap think about the 60mm macro-400$
17-55mm f2.8-770$ 15-85mm-800$ and even the 10-22mm still goes on ebey for 300-450$


----------

